# 28 mm follicle-please help!!!!!!!



## KittyCat82

Morning ladies:flower:

Quick background-11 cylcle ttc #1. Me 28-hubby 33. All test results inc SA, HSG good. Fs suggested clomid 50mg and tracking and this is cycle 1. My cycles are normally 31-35 days. 

Took clomid days 2-6 and had tracking every other day since cd9. On Friday-cd13-had 17mm follicle-FS said likely I would ovulate over weekend. On Monday its still there! About 24mm but she said she thought I was ovulating then. Back today and it is STILL there and now 28mm! I am cd18 today.

She said not to worry and as I have long ish cycles this is normal ( I thought clomid shortened your cycle??) she now thinks I will ovulate today or tomorrow and to go back on Friday....

Can anyone give me ANY advice on this?? I was feeling quite positive but down now. :cry: Does this sound too big and like I wont ovulate or suggest something about egg quality?
:nope:
I am annoyed we bd everyday over wkend and Monday-I get prone to cystitis so usually just go every other day and feel like timing is gonna be out now-will try and bd tonight now of course :wacko:

Thanks x x x x x x


----------



## MariaF

Hiya, I had that. Basically it does show hormonal imbalance. For some reason you don't get the LH surge which is required for the follicle to burst.

I had that on one of the Clomid cycles. My follies grew to almost 30mm and then turned into cysts. My Dr said it's unlikely for a follicle of that large size to still have a healthy egg in it.

Next time you go to see the Dr insist on him giving you a trigger shot next cycle you are on Clomid. This will ensure the follicle bursts when it should.

Sorry if it all sounds negative. Im sure there's a chance that you still will ovulate normally - this is just what's happened to me

Good Luck :flower:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Hun-thanks for your reply-so does that suggest an hormonal imbalance that has been there all along or one that is being created by the clomid? I have had quite few blood tests before and all have come back "excellent"....

To be honest, if this is helping get to the bottom of why we havent conceived for last year then that is fine....what hormone is not right then? Nobody has mentioned 'trigger shots' yet?! x


----------



## KittyCat82

Also, I do get positive OPK's and CBFM-is that not the LH surge that they detect?


----------



## beauty

Hi KittyCat, trigger shots arent always given when taking clomid, they werent for me my hospital didnt offer them, i know its all to do with your hospital and there rules etc if your NHS funded but worth asking at your next scan or your next consultant gyno appointment..

If the follicle is nice size when they scan you they may give you the trigger shot if they are allowed..

Personally i only used clomid once as we have male factor so no amount of clomid would of worked.. But i didnt even get monitored they just did bloods on cd21.. I didnt get a positive on an ovulation stick either, but i am guessing i ovulated as i had around a cd35 cycle which for me with pcos was good as they can range from cd33 to cd70..

Good luck
xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks Hun-I guess I am just trying to figure out whether this is caused by the clomid or could be the root of our problem-any ideas? x


----------



## beauty

No ideas hun.. When i went for a scan when i first started fertility invesitgations i had a follicle around 18mm the woman said that follicle may be the one that may contain the egg (i wasnt taking anything on this cycle it was a scan to see if i had pcos) she confirmed i had pcos.

However i thought oooooooooooooo i must ovulate soon, however i couldnt of as my period shown around 30days ltr so that follicle couldnt of been any good, it must of just grown until it disappeared..

Not all follicles contain eggs and can just go with time this is how the explained it to me..

I would just hold out and see when your period shows might give you an idea on if that did contain and egg and did pop the egg out as it should show on blood tests if you ovulate..



x


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks hun. If anyone else has any ideas/experiance of this I would be very grateful for any advice x


----------



## MariaF

KittyCat - did you actually get a positive OPK this cycle?

I would say it's the clomid that caused this large follie that hasn't burst yet. Here's how it works - at the beginning of your cycle the hormone FSH is hard at work, helping your follies grow. Growing follicles produce another hormone (can't remember its name...estradiol?) As soon as a follicle reaches a certain size and the level of that hormones it produces is high enough, it send a trigger to your either pituitary or hypothalamus (sp?) and it produces the LH surge.
Clomid is a combination of FSH and LH - so from the start you are sort of disturbing your natural hormonal balance - if that makes sense? The plan is that because Clomid has the FSH, that will work first and then hopefully trigger the above chain of events. But sometimes it doesn't.

Hope it helps! Id say taking the Clomid with the trigger shot is the way forward. Make sure to ask your Dr next time you see him


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks hun-to be honest if it is the clomid that has done this I'll be really annoyed. I wasnt even 100% to start the clomid yet but my FS said it cant do any harm-well it would seem that it can do harm?! I am totally confused now.

No I havent been using OPk's this cycle as I have been at hospital every other day so didnt think there was much point. I will try one tonight and see? x


----------



## KittyCat82

Also, has anyone had this-where they ovulate ok, then seem not to when put in clomid? x


----------



## beauty

What tests you had done? Have they ran the normal fertility tests on you and your partner?

Sometimes they put you on clomid to help with ovulation its just something most gynos working with the NHS do first. 

If your partner sperm ok, and u had tests that show you ovulate then clomid is normally the first thing they try. One of the reasons is cause its cheap and can be effecitive on success..so yeah I have heard lots of ladies taking it when they ovulate have regular cycles etc, and lots also take it when they dont ovulate and dont have regular cycles.. 

Success too is on both cases, so personally its worth a shot in my eyes.. We only got 1 round and i begged for that 1 round as my partner has real bad sperm and no amount of clomid would help with male sperm problems.. 

x


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi-well I went to hospital this am and its gone so it wasnt a cyst afterall, just a large follicle. I think it was about 28mm when I ovulated. I understand that ideal is 20-26mm but clomid can make you produce larger follicles and my FS said she was not concerned in the slightest! She said there was fluid there which apparently you produce after ovulating. Had to have blood tests today and next week. We'll see anyway! let us know how you get on x


----------



## KittyCat82

And yes Beauty, we have had everything tested inc SA, HSG and all clear and good! x


----------

